# Pizza Fatty,, Yall Made Me Do It !!!



## krusher (Jul 7, 2008)

been watchin to many fattys on here so I had to make another one.

I thought I would try some ground chuck instead of sausage on this one with the same ingredients as I did the last time,, marinara, pepperonni,fresh grated asagio cheese and parmesan. Rolled it all up and brushed the outside with marinara and dusted with salt, pepper, and garlic and herb.

[img=http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/8360/img0015vr0.th.jpg]

[img=http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/7175/img0017sz1.th.jpg]


----------



## jocosa (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks yummy!


----------



## erain (Jul 7, 2008)

looks good krusher!!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds and looks mighty tasty good job need some after q-views


----------



## krusher (Jul 7, 2008)

here it is , it was pretty good, not as good as the ribs we had yesterday.

hope everyone has a good day





[img=http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/3668/img0019zq3.th.jpg]
[img=http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/921/img0022jy1.th.jpg]


----------



## grothe (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks REAL good!  Nice job - Gonna try that myself.  I'm a beef & beer guy myself.

Gene


----------



## ezmoney (Jul 7, 2008)

Great work...looks tasty!


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jul 7, 2008)

wow. Those things are worth there weight in gold.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice looking bark on the outside of the fatty and definitely props to the fatty-goodness that's inside those slices!!!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 7, 2008)

Great lookin fatty , the sky's the limit with those things


----------



## bhille42 (Jul 7, 2008)

looks mighty tasty!  Great job!


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 8, 2008)

Normally, I'd say peer pressure is a BAD thing, but it seems that some good has been done here.

Folks, our work has just begun!


----------

